# How much is this horse worth??



## horse_luver4e

Just wondering...


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Personally I wouldn't pay anything over $500 for her. Firstly because you didn't specify what she shows. Shes a solid paint, don't have anything against them, just not for me, and if I'm getting a paint, I'm getting color. Also her conformation isn't the greatest, needs more muscle. And she looks like a choppy mover.


----------



## xoLivxo

Im not a wester rider, but id agree. nothing over 500


----------



## horse_luver4e

ok. I paid more for her  . I guess I should have put her stats. lol

3yrs old turning 4 March 11th
14.3hh still growing
solid paint has white on her stomach though?
NOT a choppy mover she's very smoothe.
currently jumping 1 1/2 ft working to make it higher.
Gives to the bit at walk trot and canter.
rollbacks, starting spins, and working on longer sliding stops.
does extendend trot collected trot and collected canter.
peddigree includes Man O' War, War Admiral, Leo, Sir Gallahad, and Three Bars.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Still wouldn't pay any more for her.


----------



## horse_luver4e

What makes a top dollar horse?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

To me? In *my* opinion a top horse has wonderful conformation, awesome coloring and bloodlines and knows how to show it too. Phenomenal show horse. Moves beautifully. But thats a *top* horse.

And when I said your horse moved choppy I think you misunderstood me. I didn't say she looked unsmooth, choppy horses can be smooth, but what I'm saying is her strides aren't great for me.

And also the bloodlines are fine and all with her, but they're Thoroughbred bloodlines and you either want good paint bloodlines or good Quarter Horse bloodlines. But thats all my opinion. 

But either way I wouldn't pay any more.


----------



## appylover31803

Janie is an appendix? hmm never would have guessed that.

Rock on the appendix horses!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

appylover31803 said:


> Janie is an appendix? hmm never would have guessed that.
> 
> Rock on the appendix horses!!


And also since she is an appendix would be another reason I wouldn't go a cent higher than 500.


----------



## horse_luver4e

No she's full paint she's registerd with the APHA. Her bloodlines go from about 10 paints to about 16 quarter horses, then it goes to thoroughbreds. I traced it back. I think she looks like a thoroughbred. She has the best personality she's so funny! 

Here's her peddigree:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cowboys+plain+janie


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Oh well I just thought since appylover said that. But either way my mind is made up. To me she just looks like a trail horse.


----------



## horse_luver4e

Never been on a trail in her life. Might train her though. She does dressage, jumping, and reining.


----------



## appylover31803

Well she still has the quarter horse and TB bloodlines in here, even tho they're way back in her blood line. Did you realize she has some impressive in her? have you ever gotten her checked out?


----------



## horse_luver4e

yeah she has impressive in her too. what do you mean cheaked out?

But ya know the main reason no one likes her is becuase on her papers it says solid paint. To me she has plenty of color. She looks like a paint and I don't buy horses for color.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I don't buy for color either but if I'm buying a show horse which is what I would buy, I wouldn't consider her even a little bit because in the paint world you almost get looked down upon for having a solid.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I hate that. I don't care what people think. If I get looked down at I'll just out ride there gay fugly Tabiano on the eventing coarse! :lol: 
I'm going to be training with a girl who has a stables in Ohio and she does Dressage and Eventing. She rode with Karen O Conor which is pretty cool.


----------



## appylover31803

Impressive is known for hypp. It can be a fatal disease. here is a wonderful website about it http://www.bringinglighttohypp.org/

My horse also has impressive in her blood lines, so i got her tested and she came back positive. I forgot what website i used, but i paid $45 or $55 and had to send hair samples from her mane (with the root) and thats how they tested it.

Ever since i knew about hypp, i stay away from those horses, even if they are negative. That's just my personal preference tho. Except for my girl. I could never let her go.


I don't want to scare you, i'm just informing you.


----------



## horse_luver4e

No she doesn't have that :lol: lol she's exteremly healthy. impressive is WAY back in her bloodlines. She's fine. I can't wait to start on her jumping again!


----------



## .Delete.

You jumping her already? At the age of 3? Personally. I think 500 is a good price, now that you said that your jumping her. Maybe even lower. She may be a /smooth/ mover. But she doesn't look like she has she shoulders for it nore does it look like she is moving smooth in the pictures. Plus it looks like she has a bit of a goose rump. And small feet


----------



## appylover31803

have you ever had her tested? its a dominat gene, so even if the N/H horse got bred to a horse without it, there is a 50% it will get passed on.

I personally would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## horse_luver4e

OK GUYS just stop! :? Wow I didn't know I had such a crappy diseased horse.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> I hate that. I don't care what people think. If I get looked down at I'll just out ride there gay fugly Tabiano on the eventing coarse! :lol:
> I'm going to be training with a girl who has a stables in Ohio and she does dressage and eventing. She rode with Karen O Conor which is pretty cool.



I highly doubt you have any right to call a horse ugly that you haven't even seen nor even beaten. Also not all paints are tobianos anyways.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I said if I got looked down at then I would just out ride there horse. I didn't say all paints were tabianos. :?

And I'm sorry that I acually take pride in my horse.


i have edited your post due to inappropriate language -appylover31803


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I never said you shouldn't have pride chill out. And you said you'll out ride their fugly tobianos thus giving me the impression that youthink all paints are tobianos. Relax for five seconds.


----------



## .Delete.

Paint horses arn't the best for Dressage. I gotta tell yah. Plus your going to ruin her joints if you continue jumping her at such a young age.


----------



## xoLivxo

also, in my opinion, i think i really nice top doller horse does not have to have this really nice personality to get him by. He needs to be an excellent mover, and have a show exprience. No show expirence, nothing over 15,000. In the top level show world, most good ones that are going to get you to the top are over 45,000. I bought a three year old that is going to be able to get to zones fo 30,000 if that gives you an idea. Just because No one would go over 500 doesnt mean she/he is not a great horse. She/he could be an awesome lesson horse or pleasure horse you can throw a saddle on and do anything. And honestly and truthfully, if you put him/her into training, the price probably wont go up that much higher than 5,000. Not a top doller horse. Sorry. And in english, paints are not good choices to make alot of money or get into a high level


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> OK GUYS just stop! :? Wow I didn't know I had such a crappy diseased horse.



You asked we told, nobody said she was crappy and diseased. Just not top dollar, and that it's POSSIBLE to have HYPP.


----------



## horse_luver4e

Don't tell me to chill out your the one putting words in my mouth and can't take an joke. Yeah I can't wait to jump her 5ft and do 3rd level dressage becuase I know what she can do.

This post has been edited due to inappropriate language - appylover31803


----------



## xoLivxo

^ yeah exactly.....you asked and we answered. next time just dont ask if your not ready to face the facts.


----------



## .Delete.

Considering also that your doing dressage with your paint. Nuh. People who do dressage most likely wont be looking for a paint.


----------



## horse_luver4e

Who cares? She does great at dressage.


----------



## .Delete.

horse_luver4e said:


> Never been on a trail in her life. Might train her though. She does dressage, jumping, and reining.


So you where kidding huh?


----------



## xoLivxo

horse_luver4e said:


> Don't tell me to chill out your the one putting words in my mouth and can't take an f-ing joke. Yeah I can't wait to jump her 5ft and do 3rd level dressage becuase I know what she can do.



Thats not very realisric for a paint we already established isnt a top doller horse, and yes, you kinda do need to calm down.


----------



## .Delete.

But then again your jumping her at the age of 3. Thats horrible for their joints.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> Don't tell me to chill out your the one putting words in my mouth and can't take an f-ing joke. Yeah I can't wait to jump her 5ft and do 3rd level dressage becuase I know what she can do.


Well then if you know what she can do what is the point in asking us then? THERE IS NONE. And if you can't take the criticism *you asked for* then I would recommend not asking things like that again!


----------



## xoLivxo

^ it is...espeically for a horse were jumping doesnt come natural. You wanna compete at top level, get another horse. because thats not gonna get you there. just because she inst worth alot doesnt mean shes bad. Keep jumping her and you might nopt be able to do anything n her in the next 3 years.


----------



## horse_luver4e

> horse_luver4e wrote:
> Never been on a trail in her life. Might train her though. She does dressage, jumping, and reining.
> 
> 
> So you where kidding huh?


what?


----------



## quixotesoxs

geez everybodies gettin a little touchy. Harlee you are partially right but some of your opinions are very biased. This mare doesn't look like superhorse but she may be decent. If she wants to do english some tb blood is good. It depends on how she rides, her stride looks a little choppy. I personally will not own a horse with impressive blood, even hypp n/n because it makes horses so weird idk. But she's a cutie and if she's capable of doing what you want it's all that matters. I would give you $500 for her, but that doesn't mean she isn't great or anything.


----------



## horse_luver4e

A professional has told me she could easily do 4-5ft jumping.


----------



## .Delete.

But not at 3.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> A professional has told me she could easily do 4-5ft jumping.


What professional has told you that? Because I highly highly doubt something at only 14.3 hh could even come close to 5 ft. Don't count on it any time soon.


----------



## xoLivxo

horse_luver4e said:


> wtf!? I said if I got looked down at then I would just out ride there horse. I didn't say all paints were tabianos. :?
> 
> And I'm sorry that I acually take pride in my horse.




you serioulsy need to calm down, that additude will get you no where. You wont be able to out ride those horses if you dont try. You cant just have faith in the horse and tell it to jump. it wont work. in fact, i think with how your already jumping it, it wont be jumping soon. bit your lip and get over it. Im sorry but you making waaayy too much of a big deal then it is.


----------



## quixotesoxs

sorry but delete is right  i would take it easy on the youngin. but then again we can't tell you what to do so it is your choice


----------



## .Delete.

Yes seriously. Its horrible for their joints to jump under 5 years old. Even then i wouldn't do any hard core jumping.


----------



## xoLivxo

horse_luver4e said:


> A professional has told me she could easily do 4-5ft jumping.



Okay half the pros i know and have talked to and i have connections to many. tell me which one. a 14.3 hand paint isnt going to get you there. and almost all pros wouldve never said that. trust me. get into the reality of the sport.


----------



## horse_luver4e

See here we go again putting words in my mouth!

To clear this crap up I'm NOT JUMPING HER 5FT NOW! that would be retarded!

The professional has ridden with Karen O Connor 

She is 14.3 now but she is 3 which if you knew anything about horses you would know that they are STILL GROWING! my gosh. Now what are you going to throw at me? Her coat color won't get her to the grand prix or something? :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> See here we go again putting words in my mouth!
> 
> To clear this crap up I'm NOT JUMPING HER 5FT NOW! that would be retarded!
> 
> The professional has ridden with Karen O Connor
> 
> She is 14.3 now but she is 3 which if you knew anything about horses you would know that they are STILL GROWING! my gosh. Now what are you going to throw at me? Her coat color won't get her to the grand prix or something? :roll:


Chill. She herself won't get to grand prix. And she's three she won't be any taller than 15.3 at the most I bet you. And no way will a 15.3 hand horse jump 5 ft. Especially not when your withering away her joints.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

And just because someone has ridden with a professional, it doesn't mean they are a professional.


----------



## xoLivxo

shell probably mature around 15 hands! and riding with karen o'conner doesnt make that person a pro! id like to know the name of this rider. take it from someone who ACTUALLY trains with top trainers yearly, that horse isnt going to do that if your already jumping her, and if shes a paint. any horse thats in the 14 hand range and a paint is most likey about mature.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I've seen a 13.2hh pony clear 5ft. And how am I withering away at her joints?


----------



## horse_luver4e

I didn't want to give her info out but here is her website.

http://www.fairwindstables.com/


----------



## xoLivxo

^ okay the people who do that are not well trained people. thats insane. i still want to know the name of this pro, dont try to change the subject


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> I've seen a 13.2hh pony clear 5ft. And how am I withering away at her joints?


Because your jumping her so young. But I can bet you the pony wasn't a paint. A breed specifically to be stocky and fast. Like ranch work. Which is all the more I could see your horse doing.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I posted her web site calm down!


----------



## quixotesoxs

Ok Harlee is getting really rude, but you have to chill. with her build i don't think she can jump 5 ft. But who knows! We are just giving you an opinion and if you don't like it then don't ask for critique. I still like her and all, she is cute and he build is decent, it just would be tough to train her to jump very high. that doesnt mean it can't be done. and what harlee means is than you are jumping her a little much for her age, anything under 3 of mine will not go over anything more than 6 inch cavalettis, but it's your choice. it's just my opinion.


----------



## xoLivxo

never heard of that rider. just beacuse that trainer rode with her doesnt make her one. You do need to chill. This horse ISNT gonna do that. get a wamrblood or tb if you want to do that, because this horse isnt. once again its not going to, so dont try to make it do that. youl end up getting you and the horse hurt.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

quixotesoxs said:


> Ok Harlee is getting really rude, but you have to chill. with her build i don't think she can jump 5 ft. But who knows! We are just giving you an opinion and if you don't like it then don't ask for critique. I still like her and all, she is cute and he build is decent, it just would be tough to train her to jump very high. that doesnt mean it can't be done. and what harlee means is than you are jumping her a little much for her age, anything under 3 of mine will not go over anything more than 6 inch cavalettis, but it's your choice. it's just my opinion.


I'm not getting rude I'm giving my opinion. And if a horse such as hers was bestowed upon me, I'm only going to use it as a trail horse, work horse, or work it correctly and make it a somewhat decent pleasure horse.


----------



## horse_luver4e

She's a professional ok. I jumped her 1ft and 1 1/2 ft like 5 times. She hasn't even jumpd since like last June! Her joints are fine.


----------



## quixotesoxs

Harlee rides horses said:


> horse_luver4e said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a 13.2hh pony clear 5ft. And how am I withering away at her joints?
> 
> 
> 
> Because your jumping her so young. But I can bet you the pony wasn't a paint. A breed specifically to be stocky and fast. Like ranch work. Which is all the more I could see your horse doing.
Click to expand...

ok harlee you need to stop with the paint stuff. shes not all paint, she has some distant tb and paints and QHs can jump, just not as well as big warmbloods and stuff.


----------



## xoLivxo

and we havent even seen you ride! you might be the least effective rider ever! WHO KNOWS?!! just face the facts, calm down, and if you want to get their, invest in a better horse




and everyone who says paints and QHs can jump, yeah they can jump. but not that high at that level. ive never heard of a QH or a paint making it there.


----------



## horse_luver4e

Harlee rides horses said:


> quixotesoxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Harlee is getting really rude, but you have to chill. with her build i don't think she can jump 5 ft. But who knows! We are just giving you an opinion and if you don't like it then don't ask for critique. I still like her and all, she is cute and he build is decent, it just would be tough to train her to jump very high. that doesnt mean it can't be done. and what harlee means is than you are jumping her a little much for her age, anything under 3 of mine will not go over anything more than 6 inch cavalettis, but it's your choice. it's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting rude I'm giving my opinion. And if a horse such as hers was bestowed upon me, I'm only going to use it as a trail horse, work horse, or work it correctly and make it a somewhat decent pleasure horse.
Click to expand...

Yes you are getting rude, Take it down a knotch ok. I'm the owner of this horse and she is going to be a dressage horse, a reining horse, and an eventing horse.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> She's a professional ok. I jumped her 1ft and 1 1/2 ft like 5 times. She hasn't even jumpd since like last June! Her joints are fine.


Her joints are fine now, but wait till she's older she'll have pretty bad joints. And if you jumped her last June, that's even worse because she was a lot younger then. And even 1.5 is a lot for such a young horse.


----------



## horse_luver4e

It wasn't that strenuous!


----------



## .Delete.

Any jumping AT ALL no matter how high it is *is bad for your horses joints any age below 3* Why must i keep repeating myself?

Paint horses don't have the ability to do some of the things that Warmbloods and TB's can do. They don't have the minds nor the structure.


----------



## horse_luver4e

xoLivxo said:


> *and we havent even seen you ride! you might be the least effective rider ever! WHO KNOWS?!! just face the facts, calm down, and if you want to get their, invest in a better horse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and everyone who says paints and QHs can jump, yeah they can jump. but not that high at that level. ive never heard of a qh or a paint making it there.


I'm an exsperienced rider you can't judge that!


----------



## horse_luver4e

.Delete. said:


> Any jumping AT ALL no matter how high it is *is bad for your horses joints any age below 3* Why must i keep repeating myself?
> 
> Paint horses don't have the ability to do some of the things that Warmbloods and tb's can do. They don't have the minds nor the structure.



Paints have great structure way better than quarter horses. It's the facts. Galloping in the feild is more strenous than me jumping her once or twice last summer!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> Harlee rides horses said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quixotesoxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Harlee is getting really rude, but you have to chill. with her build i don't think she can jump 5 ft. But who knows! We are just giving you an opinion and if you don't like it then don't ask for critique. I still like her and all, she is cute and he build is decent, it just would be tough to train her to jump very high. that doesnt mean it can't be done. and what harlee means is than you are jumping her a little much for her age, anything under 3 of mine will not go over anything more than 6 inch cavalettis, but it's your choice. it's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting rude I'm giving my opinion. And if a horse such as hers was bestowed upon me, I'm only going to use it as a trail horse, work horse, or work it correctly and make it a somewhat decent pleasure horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you are getting rude, Take it down a knotch ok. I'm the owner of this horse and she is going to be a dressage horse, a reining horse, and an eventing horse.
Click to expand...

I don't exactly recall saying she wasn't going to be. I do recall saying that she probably won't be able to do it at the quality of the other horses. I can see her doing reining the most out of any of those. And I would have to say your a whole lot ruder than I. And Liv wasn't judging you, thus the emphasis on the who knows? Meaning you could be a good or not so good rider, we don't know.


----------



## xoLivxo

never did...and you keep changing your story. and im exprienced too. you are most likely older than me but im already strating to look into training younger kids on ponies for Short sturrip and when i was only 11 i won an award for a junior rider (any rider under eighteen) who got the most points in showing against other older riders in divisons where i was youngest by years, so dont asume things about me either.


----------



## .Delete.

horse_luver4e said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any jumping AT ALL no matter how high it is *is bad for your horses joints any age below 3* Why must i keep repeating myself?
> 
> Paint horses don't have the ability to do some of the things that Warmbloods and tb's can do. They don't have the minds nor the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paints have great structure way better than quarter horses. It's the facts. Galloping in the feild is more strenous than me jumping her once or twice last summer!
Click to expand...

HAHAH. Paint horses *are* quarter horses only with color. Their structure is the exact same.

I never said Paints cannot jump.


----------



## appylover31803

Everyone in this post has to calm down. This horse forum is supposed to be nice, with with all the recent arguments going on here, it is not. There seems to be a select few that keeps going at each other. There have already been quite a few other topics that have gone away from the original post and into a heated argument. Let's not forget why you originally responded.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and you can either agree or disagree *nicely*.

By posting a topic, you have to be aware that people aren't always going to say the things you want to hear. The mature thing to do, would either be ignore it, if you do not have something nice to say, or reply with "I see where you are coming from, but do you think..." If everything was done in that manner there would be no arguments.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

appylover31803 said:


> Everyone in this post has to calm down. This horse forum is supposed to be nice, with with all the recent arguments going on here, it is not. There seems to be a select few that keeps going at each other. There have already been quite a few other topics that have gone away from the original post and into a heated argument. Let's not forget why you originally responded.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and you can either agree or disagree *nicely*.
> 
> By posting a topic, you have to be aware that people aren't always going to say the things you want to hear. The mature thing to do, would either be ignore it, if you do not have something nice to say, or reply with "I see where you are coming from, but do you think..." If everything was done in that manner there would be no arguments.


I agree, if she is going to post something in critique, ask for opinions, shes going to get them, and whether or not peoples opinions are good or aren't shes going to hear them and I don't think she was prepared enough to hear what shes hearing.


----------



## xoLivxo

exactly be preapred for what your going to hear and who you are going to hear it from. think next time before you post. and i am sorry if any of us upsetted you in any way, but at times you did get carried away.


----------



## .Delete.

horse_luver4e said:


> Paints have great structure way better than quarter horses. It's the facts.


Oh btw. I didn't say Quarter Horses I said *Warmbloods and Tb's*


----------



## Harlee rides horses

horse_luver4e said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any jumping AT ALL no matter how high it is *is bad for your horses joints any age below 3* Why must i keep repeating myself?
> 
> Paint horses don't have the ability to do some of the things that Warmbloods and tb's can do. They don't have the minds nor the structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paints have great structure way better than quarter horses. It's the facts. Galloping in the feild is more strenous than me jumping her once or twice last summer!
Click to expand...

Paints are Quarter Horses, inside and out, only difference, coloring. So thus her joints are the exact same as a Quarter Horse and running her to build up to the sliding stop is bad on her legs. As well is jumping. I would take my training down a notch, I think your rushing into hard training way too fast. And it could very, very likely mess her legs up.


----------



## horse_luver4e

I'm done with this forum. No one can be nice except for some people on here so goodbye. You can argue fight whatever but I'm going to work on getting my mare show ready! 8)


----------



## ahearn

I think she is lovely. I love her coloring and her white socks against her dark color. It makes her flashy in my eyes! For only 3 I think she looks to be a good mover. I'm not putting a price on her because I think that's ridiculous to do when I haven't seen the horse in person. IMO I think she is just beautiful and from what I've read you love her dearly. That in itself is PRICELESS!!

I have a TOBIANO that is equally as lovely as any paint out there! Everyone needs to be careful in stating their opinions so harshly! All of these horses are dear to our hearts. That's why everyone gets so defensive!! It's like making fun of our own child!


----------



## Harlee rides horses

ahearn said:


> I think she is lovely. I love her coloring and her white socks against her dark color. It makes her flashy in my eyes! For only 3 I think she looks to be a good mover. I'm not putting a price on her because I think that's ridiculous to do when I haven't seen the horse in person. IMO I think she is just beautiful and from what I've read you love her dearly. That in itself is PRICELESS!!
> 
> I have a TOBIANO that is equally as lovely as any paint out there! Everyone needs to be careful in stating their opinions so harshly! All of these horses are dear to our hearts. That's why everyone gets so defensive!! It's like making fun of our own child!



Well if she is going to be defensive then she probably shouldn't post anything in critique and ask for a public opinion.


----------



## ahearn

Asking for public opinion is one thing, the public being blatantly mean is another. Sorry, I'm not in this to fight just want everyone to be respectful.


----------



## BluMagic

Some are more sensitive than others. Put that in mind before saying anything. Respect everyone. People have different beliefs and opinions for everything.  lol


----------



## appylover31803

^^i totally agree Blu


----------



## BluMagic

appylover31803 said:


> ^^i totally agree Blu


   just something I keep in mind. Thank you wise relatives. lol.

Thanks...


----------



## Harlee rides horses

ahearn said:


> I think she is lovely. I love her coloring and her white socks against her dark color. It makes her flashy in my eyes! For only 3 I think she looks to be a good mover. I'm not putting a price on her because I think that's ridiculous to do when I haven't seen the horse in person. IMO I think she is just beautiful and from what I've read you love her dearly. That in itself is PRICELESS!!
> 
> I have a TOBIANO that is equally as lovely as any paint out there! Everyone needs to be careful in stating their opinions so harshly! All of these horses are dear to our hearts. That's why everyone gets so defensive!! It's like making fun of our own child!


Oh, also. Not being witchy or a know it all. But movement should come for the most part come naturally. This is all opinion I'm not being mean. I'm stating my opinion completely. Maybe my opinion isn't candy and sugar coated but that's my opinion. I'm sorry if I'm not the one who says exactly what she wanted to hear. But if someone is going to ask my full opinion on something you can be pretty dang straight I'm going to give it to them.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

BluMagic said:


> Some are more sensitive than others. Put that in mind before saying anything. Respect everyone. People have different beliefs and opinions for everything.  lol


And she asked for my opinion, I'm not going to candy coat it because it would make it harder to understand. If she cares as much about her horse than no ones opinion should get in the way of her dreams with that horse.


----------



## xoLivxo

exactly...asked for peoples opinon on her horse. shes not going to get her anywhere, we all know that. but she thinks she can is probably going to end up hurting herself and the horse. just remind her not to come crying to us wondering why we didnt let her know. we let her know wat we would give for her, nothing over 500. for some reason that wasnt good enough, and she got all worked up. it was childish, and un called for. we did remind her that she could proably be an awesome pleasure horse considering how auto she already is. but she didnt want to listen. she asked for an opinon and we told her. if shes going to post on fourms, she needs to be ready for wat she is going to hear, and if she cant handle the truth, she should stop posting on any fourms.


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Thank you Liv.=D


----------



## xoLivxo

lol np 


i hated to sound grouchy to her, but she didnt let it go


----------



## Harlee rides horses

I know I'm not exactly in the mood to have to constantly explain myself either. I hate all these posts where people ask how much their horse is worth because they aren't expecting whats coming at them.


----------



## jazzyrider

OMG!!! all the time with the carry on. its really becoming ridiculous and i for one am sick of wasting my breath trying to get everyone to learn to say/deal with things properly. its fine to give an opinion. whats not fine is when your opinion is given in a way that will cause offence or one that sounds more like a put down than a response. 

as much as horseluver has had her problems with some people here, i am very disappointed that we may have lost her all because of the things that are being said to her. and as said once before, its always the same people. you know who you are so im certainly not going to bother mentioning any names. but you do know who you are and i think you need to take a long hard look at how you talk to people. if i spoke like that to anyone in front of my mum i would get my head knocked off my shoulders and given a lecture about the mature and respectful way of talking to everyone. and she wouldnt be wrong! 

i think her question has been well and truly answered. im going to lock this thread and if she wants to know more she can start another one.


----------

